# Tomorrow is 7dpo and Im testing UPDATE!! BFP at 10dpo!!!



## notmommyyet

I knwo its early and I told myself Id at least wait till saturday bc we have a wedding and if I was id like to know b4 drinking. Ive got the 10miu and hopefully ill see something!


----------



## Butterfly89

Tomorrow is my 7DPO too! I have a concussion from last monday that's not going away and my mom is trying to convince me I should go into the doctor to make sure everything is ok and the TWW fairy in the back of my brain is going "do it! get a blood test!" LOL. But I doubt they will test for pregnancy because of a headache. XD


----------



## notmommyyet

hahah just say you have stomach pains. You can even throw in that your late. then theyll test. or say ur worried about the concussion cause ur late and ull get everything! lol


----------



## SKP

Im 7 DP0 now as well. :)


----------



## Awangbi

SKP said:


> Im 7 DP0 now as well. :)

Am 7dpo as well today...any symptoms picking???:winkwink:


----------



## Andypanda6570

You can test at 7 days after ovulation? I thought you could only test 5 days prior to your AF?

Good Luck oxoxoox OXOX oxoxox :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Awangbi

Andypanda6570 said:


> You can test at 7 days after ovulation? I thought you could only test 5 days prior to your AF?
> 
> Good Luck oxoxoox OXOX oxoxox :hugs::hugs:

I think it depends on when you ovulate...if you ov on CD13/30, you can test by 10 dpo which will be on 23dpo and 7days before your af.am I right?:wacko:


----------



## notmommyyet

You can test whenever you want. You can implant anywhere from 6-12 dpo so you can get a positive anywhere from 7 on. its pretty much the earliest and ud have to be luck. anyway BFN for me as I thought!!


----------



## Awangbi

just curious...did any of u gals got any spotting till now????


----------



## lusterleaf

good luck!! i am 7DPO but i can't test because I took an HCG trigger shot and I read it doesn't fully get out of your system for 2 weeks. Awangbi- I have not gotten any spotting so far, but if you have, it hear its a good sign, could be implantation spotting!


----------



## SpringerS

Awangbi said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Im 7 DP0 now as well. :)
> 
> Am 7dpo as well today...any symptoms picking???:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm also 7dpo. I have had ongoing pain in my right ovary (the one I ovulated from) since 3dpo. It's not bad enough for pain killers but insistent enough that you can't ignore it. I had mild AF type cramps for a half hour or so this morning but they are gone now. My boobs are slightly tender, which is unusual as normally they are great balls of pain at this point in my cycle. 

I don't know what to make of it all.


----------



## notmommyyet

I had mild cramping starting at 5 dpo. I also have tender boobs. Ive never had the cramping but last cycle I had sore bbs but Im pretty sure I had a chemical


----------



## Awangbi

lusterleaf said:


> good luck!! i am 7DPO but i can't test because I took an HCG trigger shot and I read it doesn't fully get out of your system for 2 weeks. Awangbi- I have not gotten any spotting so far, but if you have, it hear its a good sign, could be implantation spotting!

No i hvnt got any spotting..well not every woman gets ib...fcxxx planning to test on sunday...10dpo.


----------



## Awangbi

SpringerS said:


> Awangbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Im 7 DP0 now as well. :)
> 
> Am 7dpo as well today...any symptoms picking???:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also 7dpo. I have had ongoing pain in my right ovary (the one I ovulated from) since 3dpo. It's not bad enough for pain killers but insistent enough that you can't ignore it. I had mild AF type cramps for a half hour or so this morning but they are gone now. My boobs are slightly tender, which is unusual as normally they are great balls of pain at this point in my cycle.
> 
> I don't know what to make of it all.Click to expand...

sounds similar to me...ongoing pain in my left ovary since 2-3dpo, still dull ache,suprised as am not getting any pms this month!!!!!hope it leads to bfp:bfp: for all of us:dust::dust:


----------



## elisamarie

I'm 7dpo too and I'm fighting the urge to test!!! fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## C.armywife

SpringerS said:


> Awangbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKP said:
> 
> 
> Im 7 DP0 now as well. :)
> 
> Am 7dpo as well today...any symptoms picking???:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also 7dpo. I have had ongoing pain in my right ovary (the one I ovulated from) since 3dpo. It's not bad enough for pain killers but insistent enough that you can't ignore it. I had mild AF type cramps for a half hour or so this morning but they are gone now. My boobs are slightly tender, which is unusual as normally they are great balls of pain at this point in my cycle.
> 
> I don't know what to make of it all.Click to expand...

Im 6dpo and have been having sharp pains in my right ovary since ov. Haven't taken anything for pain but it definitely gets a little annoying. My breasts have been sore for a few days too but thats normal at this point in my cycle.


----------



## SKP

I had spotting twice now, 2 days ago


----------



## Awangbi

SKP said:


> I had spotting twice now, 2 days ago

spotting is absolutely good sign if it has stopped...fcxx gl.:thumbup:


----------



## notmommyyet

Just wanted to say so glad you guys joined my thread!!!! I love when a whole bunch of us get together and do this together. So my update is Ive been told I have a triphastic chart. I know thats a good thing cause it can mean pregnancy I just dont know a whole lot more. But kinda excited to see. Ill be testing again tm. anybody joining me?


----------



## SKP

My stats so far

Jul 26, 2011
Jul 01, 2011
Jun 15, 2011
Jan 14, 2011
Dec 25, 2010
Oct 08, 2010
Sep 13, 2010 


Cycle: Aug 30, 2011
Cycle Day: 46 
Ovulation Day: 38 
DPO: 8 
# Cycles: 8


----------



## notmommyyet

Oh wow you have really long cycles. That would drive me nuts!!


----------



## notmommyyet

I read too quickly. Some of your cycles are long and some are average. But this is def a long one!


----------



## ladyV84

Hi girlies, I too am 7 dpo & I caved and tested tonight - bfn of course !! Am going to TRY and wait till sunday!!


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi girls! I'm 8dpo today so I'd love to wait with you. :) I had spotting on CD6 and cramps on CD7, along with a dip in temp CD7. My temp was up a bit this morning, and I hope it's up even higher tomorrow morning. I'm going to test in the AM because it's my hubbys 30th bday and I would like to be able to tell him I'm pregnant on his bday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## notmommyyet

welcome Lady V! And your not out yet! we all know it could still happen!
Welcome Lindsay! Those signs sound really good. Ive got a question. Im told my chart is triphastic but I read fertility friend will tell you and I dont think mine has told me. where would it be? Could you look at mine and let me know. Im new to all this charting.

Baby Dust to all of you!!!! Its our turn I can feel it!!


----------



## ladyV84

Thanks notmommyyet, Im hoping for my bfp over the weekend! Good luck 2u too! Lindsay those signs sound FAB! I think you must be pregnant!! Lots of baby dust for tomorrow! xxx


----------



## SpringerS

Can I add extremely emotional to my symptoms? I'm feeling like I'm very easily frustrated and it's making me weepy.:cry: 

My right side pain is feeling quite a bit stronger now. I'm trying not to worry about it but if I get a bfp while I still have this pain I'll be terrified it's an ectopic.


----------



## Mokie

lusterleaf said:


> good luck!! i am 7DPO but i can't test because I took an HCG trigger shot and I read it doesn't fully get out of your system for 2 weeks. Awangbi- I have not gotten any spotting so far, but if you have, it hear its a good sign, could be implantation spotting!

I tested out my trigger shot and it was gone this morning,


----------



## Lovedupmummy

Hey girls:hi:

Can I join in too? :flower: Im 7dpo so will be testing very very soon. :test:Just trying to hold out but I am going crazy! :headspin:

I love that we can all be crazy together! :friends:

Ive had quite a few symptoms (stuffy nose, gas, nausea, sleeplessness) but now just a heavy pulling dull ache in my uterus. It could be good or bad! Seems a bit early for normal abdominal pain but my mind could be creating them. So hard to distinguish PMS from baby signals! ](*,)This is my first time TTC so i am extra nutty! :fool:

Lets keep each other posted on our testing adventure!! :hugs:

Lots of love and :dust: to you all!! :dance: Fingers crossed this is our :bfp:month!!!

:hug:


----------



## notmommyyet

Ladies please look at my chart. I am getting excited, I dont know much but Im pretty sure it looks good!


----------



## lusterleaf

notmommyyet said:


> Ladies please look at my chart. I am getting excited, I dont know much but Im pretty sure it looks good!

yes that looks very promising!!! i hope its a bfp!


----------



## lindsayms05

notmommyyet - I'm new to temping but even with only knowing a little, I know your chart looks great! Other ladies have said that it will tell you if it's triphasic but I don't know where that pops up. Good luck hun! Sorry if I missed it...when is af due?


----------



## AmberDW

I think testing before 10 days is just silly...I think everyone should wait til at least 12...good luck anyway


----------



## AmberDW

that sounded bitchy..I'm in a mood sorry


----------



## Lovedupmummy

notmommyyet said:


> Ladies please look at my chart. I am getting excited, I dont know much but Im pretty sure it looks good!

Looks very very good! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

:test:72 hours till I start testing (at 10dpo). How about you? :kiss:


:dust:


----------



## notmommyyet

Sorry ladies had a wedding yesterday OH sister got married. Anyway tm will b 10dpo and I will bes testing tm. My temp went down slightly but I dont think its a problem cause Ive seen other pregnant woman charts and theres go up and down like crazy. Im still way above coverline. Im starting to get excited


----------



## notmommyyet

Oh and Amber dont worry about it. Ive been in that mood where every single post annoys me. I just get miserable. lol. So its completely understandable. hope u feel better!


----------



## lindsayms05

Good luck everyone testing soon! I tested this morning at 10dpo and still negative. My temps are still up though so I'm still holding out hope! I wish I had the strength to not test until 12 or 14 dpo but I just don't. Maybe after a few more months of trying...but let's hope we don't need more months! :dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Can I join?? Testing thurs. I will be 10 dpo tomorrow


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi sunshine! We're pretty similar. I took clomid days 3-7 this month and am on 10dpo. I look forward to updates on how you're doing! Good luck. :)


----------



## calebsmom06

Hey everyone I am 10dpo as well...had quite a few 'symptoms' until today. today I am not feeling so pregnant but I am still convinced that I must be..will be testing in the am...tok one this morning and it was a BFN...my cervix is still high and soft to the touch but if you gently ush it feel firm. My cm is a milky white and has stayed consistant since ovulation. TMI but left nipple has been constantly hard for 4 days now never softens up for more than an hour... had twinges and slight cramps up until today...hoping my symptoms are still a good sign even though today there really havent been any. Anyone else have similar symptoms?


----------



## Lovedupmummy

Sunshine7125 said:


> Can I join?? Testing thurs. I will be 10 dpo tomorrow

I'm testing thursday too! I'll be 12 DPO by then. :flower:

:kiss:Sending you lots of love and baby angels! :angel:

:dust:


----------



## Sunshine7125

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi sunshine! We're pretty similar. I took clomid days 3-7 this month and am on 10dpo. I look forward to updates on how you're doing! Good luck. :)

Thanks!! We are very similar! That's awesome! I hope we both get our BFP!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Lovedupmummy said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join?? Testing thurs. I will be 10 dpo tomorrow
> 
> I'm testing thursday too! I'll be 12 DPO by then. :flower:
> 
> :kiss:Sending you lots of love and baby angels! :angel:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


Awww how sweet thank u!! Lots of baby dust to you!! 
:dust:


----------



## notmommyyet

Well ladies I got my BFP today at 10dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Congrats...I am 11 dpo today and took a digital test today and got a BFN:( I am going to go buy the first response early detection with the lines tonight maybe they will give and earlier response. I just know I've got to be


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg awsome congrats hunni! i hope to join you soon!


----------



## Sunshine7125

:cry:Ok girlies question?? How sensitive is the First Response? I know it says 6 days sooner but I mean how much HCG has to be present before it will be positive? I took one today, 10 dpo. AF due Thurs or Fri. And it was BFN omg I am so sad.... I noticed the dollar store test picks up HCG at a level of 20 or more. Is FR less than that or more? I am soooooooo sad


----------



## Sunshine7125

I read online like 6.5 mIU/ml... So does that mean I am def out???


----------



## notmommyyet

Dont go by that. AF is due for me either friday or monday. Dont listen to the days sooner part cause everybody is dif when they ovulate in thier cycle. FRER told me that the earliest they work is 11dpo. When they say 6 days sooner they are saying u have a perfect cycle of 28 days and day 14 ovulation. Not only that I also used an internet cheapie which has a sensitivity of 10miu and theres barely a line there.


----------



## Sunshine7125

notmommyyet said:


> Dont go by that. AF is due for me either friday or monday. Dont listen to the days sooner part cause everybody is dif when they ovulate in thier cycle. FRER told me that the earliest they work is 11dpo. When they say 6 days sooner they are saying u have a perfect cycle of 28 days and day 14 ovulation. Not only that I also used an internet cheapie which has a sensitivity of 10miu and theres barely a line there.

Thank you. I am just sooo sad right now. I hardly ever symptom spot but I swear I felt different these last few days. I am going to test again Thursday which will be 13 dpo.


----------



## Wannabeam

notmommyyet said:


> Well ladies I got my BFP today at 10dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!! Just a quick question... what symptoms do you have??? :flower:


----------



## notmommyyet

Goodluck sunshine!!! You still def have time!!!

Wannabeam surprisingly not much. I have been pretty irritable. OH and I had a fight a bit ago where i didnt even want to look at him he was making me so mad. But the wierd part was the reason i was mad. I suddenly wanted him to be more lovely. I dont cuddle after sex and im not very romantic. But all of a sudden I was wondering why he wouldnt cuddle or surprise me with little gifts. lol. My boobs hurt a tiny bit but theyve doen that off and on since I had 1 cycle of clomid. Ive also started sleeping in which is strange too. I normally get up between 7-8am. And suddenly started sleeping till 10-noon


----------



## Wannabeam

very interesting, u sound just like me lol! I have no idea when I ovulate, had ewcm last few days which has dried up now so maybe I ovulated early (cd18-20) I'm cycle day 21 now, my cycles have been up to 40days long. I feel very anxious lately and abit weepy, but sometimes I'm like that. Who knows! All I can do is hope for that BFP. 

A happy and healthy 9 months to you. :flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

can you tell us your symptoms leading up to your bfp?


----------



## notmommyyet

Keepthefaith read my post a few up. Somebody beat you to that question. lol


----------



## calebsmom06

Can you see the second line or am I going crazy??? I think I got my BFP:happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

I am going to take one in the morning with FMU..I am 11 dpo possibly 10 dpo.I used first response
 



Attached Files:







DSC01803.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 64


----------



## notmommyyet

I def see your line and its pink!!! That is a BFP!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

BFP!!!!!!


----------



## calebsmom06

Thanks everyone. I have already scheduled a doc appoint for tomorrow at 230 I will keep you updated.


----------



## Pinkie88

Awesome ! :) I'm also curious, wha are your symptoms?


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok 1 dpo I had slight nausea and day 2 also nausea and slightly dore nipples day 3 nothing day 4 nothing day 5 woke up at 2 am to use the bathroom and had scratchy throat when waking up...got slight pain in my very low abdomen (left side) on and off all day then a sharp quick shooting pain late evening that actually scared me and made me jump...then later that evening started getting slight cramping on the right side but that side only lasted about 15 minutes...now day 6 got up was anxious so took a test ( knowing it was to soon but couldnt resist) and recieved the bfn as expected...started getting light mentstrual type cramps in low abdomen for about 30 minutes this morning...drank cranberry juice and a fiber bar for breakfast and have had a burning sensation in my throat (guessing its some type of acid reflux) which I have never had before and also I never get cramps before my period so that is not normal either. 7 dpo the left bb on the side hurt when touched like a bruise and had slight cramping and bloated. 8dpo heartburn and thats it. 9po heartburn only...started to give up hope and 10dpo nothing at all we actually that night when I was laying in bed I coughed and it hurt my lower abdomen then 11 dpo decided just to test and got my :bfp: have had slight cramping today also but not painful. I have also been constipated the last 5 days. Those are my symptoms hope it helps although everyone is different. Some people have no symptoms and some believe it is not possible to get a symptom before implantation but I sont believe that because I had them and they were not in my head.....:happydance: Sending lots of:dust: to everyone:hugs:


----------



## Lovedupmummy

:happydance: Congratulations! :thumbup:

I got my :bfp: today too! Yay for both of us! :yellow:

:yipee: I am so so so excited!!! :wohoo:

:dust:


----------



## calebsmom06

Lovedupmummy said:


> :happydance: Congratulations! :thumbup:
> 
> I got my :bfp: today too! Yay for both of us! :yellow:
> 
> :yipee: I am so so so excited!!! :wohoo:
> 
> :dust:

Awwww congrats...I guess it is about that time that this group of 2ww start testing awww I am soooo happy for you:happydance:...I cant wait to find out what I am having I guess we are up to the 3 month wait now lol:headspin::hug:

Spoiler
Time to send some :dust::dust: to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Wannabeam

Congrats u lucky ladies!!!! A happy and healthy 9 months to u!!! I'm sooo happy for you!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Happy Testing everyone that is due to test! And everyone that got their :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!

Today is 11 dpo and I will refrain from testing until Thurs or Fri. 10 dpo yesterday and BFN.... I shouldn't have done that to myself because I have been crying ever since:cry:


----------



## Wannabeam

Sunshine7125 said:


> Happy Testing everyone that is due to test! And everyone that got their :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 11 dpo and I will refrain from testing until Thurs or Fri. 10 dpo yesterday and BFN.... I shouldn't have done that to myself because I have been crying ever since:cry:

:hugs: 10dpo is still a little early, you're not out till the witch shows, keep smiling hun.:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine7125

Wannabeam said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Testing everyone that is due to test! And everyone that got their :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 11 dpo and I will refrain from testing until Thurs or Fri. 10 dpo yesterday and BFN.... I shouldn't have done that to myself because I have been crying ever since:cry:
> 
> :hugs: 10dpo is still a little early, you're not out till the witch shows, keep smiling hun.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: I may not test again, I haven't decided. I hate seeing that :bfn: staring me in the face. I may just wait and see if AF shows up


----------



## Wannabeam

Sunshine7125 said:


> Wannabeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Testing everyone that is due to test! And everyone that got their :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 11 dpo and I will refrain from testing until Thurs or Fri. 10 dpo yesterday and BFN.... I shouldn't have done that to myself because I have been crying ever since:cry:
> 
> :hugs: 10dpo is still a little early, you're not out till the witch shows, keep smiling hun.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: I may not test again, I haven't decided. I hate seeing that :bfn: staring me in the face. I may just wait and see if AF shows upClick to expand...

Don't blame you, I have done that a couple of months and it was much less stressful for me. Just relax and see what happens.:hugs:


----------



## notmommyyet

Sunshine youve still got time. Remember it aint over till the witch shows!!


----------



## Sunshine7125

Thanks girls! I am being a big baby this month for some reason. Sorry for the whining lol


----------



## notmommyyet

maybe you are pregnant! I cried at the OH sisters wedding on Saturday. I cried like a baby I couldnt even watch her dance. and I cried later on to OH cause I didnt want his family from Ireland to go home. lol so I was a total suck!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I hope that's the case! I know I ovulated because my progesterone check on day 21 was excellent so if I am not maybe we were off on timing. We got pregnant the first time we took Femara in 2009. This was round two for us this month. Why am I feeling so sorry for myself.... ugghh


----------



## calebsmom06

Sunshine7125 said:


> Happy Testing everyone that is due to test! And everyone that got their :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 11 dpo and I will refrain from testing until Thurs or Fri. 10 dpo yesterday and BFN.... I shouldn't have done that to myself because I have been crying ever since:cry:

Dont beat yourself up over it. I had a BFN at 10dpo and my line at 11 dpo was a very faint BFP and today I thought it would be darker cause i am 12 BFP but it is just as light which makes me nervous...Doc at 230 and I guess I will know for sure


----------



## Wannabeam

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Testing everyone that is due to test! And everyone that got their :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 11 dpo and I will refrain from testing until Thurs or Fri. 10 dpo yesterday and BFN.... I shouldn't have done that to myself because I have been crying ever since:cry:
> 
> Dont beat yourself up over it. I had a BFN at 10dpo and my line at 11 dpo was a very faint BFP and today I thought it would be darker cause i am 12 BFP but it is just as light which makes me nervous...Doc at 230 and I guess I will know for sureClick to expand...

Goodluck hun!!!! let us know what happens!!! loads of :dust: to you.:flower:


----------



## Sunshine7125

calebsmom06 said:


> Sunshine7125 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Testing everyone that is due to test! And everyone that got their :bfp: CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> Today is 11 dpo and I will refrain from testing until Thurs or Fri. 10 dpo yesterday and BFN.... I shouldn't have done that to myself because I have been crying ever since:cry:
> 
> Dont beat yourself up over it. I had a BFN at 10dpo and my line at 11 dpo was a very faint BFP and today I thought it would be darker cause i am 12 BFP but it is just as light which makes me nervous...Doc at 230 and I guess I will know for sureClick to expand...

Keep us posted!!!! :dust:


----------

